# NAD:traynor ygm-3 reissue



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Just got from a fellow form member nb2005 , won't have a chance to give it good try at good volume , 
But from what I'm hearing at lower volume ,I'm really happy with it , Stock pic , figured you all seen this amp.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Yeah, it's a great amp. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

These are fantastic amps. I should never have sold mine.... but that’s what I do lol.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome amp! A handwired amp that is made in Canada that blows away a Fender DRRI.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

have to say this thing does sound good ,


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I am not a fan of the over driven sound of these amps.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Fox Rox said:


> Awesome amp! A handwired amp that is made in Canada that blows away a Fender DRRI.



Definitely.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Fox Rox said:


> Awesome amp! A handwired amp that is made in Canada that blows away a Fender DRRI.


Then why can they be bought for $400. Decent yes but DRRI killers ?


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

Distortion said:


> Then why can they be bought for $400. Decent yes but DRRI killers ?


I owned a DRRI and a YGM-3 at the same time, and to me the YGM-3 sounded much better. And it wasn't even close.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Then why can they be bought for $400.



Because used Traynors are everywhere here, and people stupidly look down upon them as not being in the same league as Fender, Marshall, Vox, etc.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Comparing a YGM3 with a DRRI is like comparing a JTM45 with a Twin Reverb. The design is so different that sonic comparisons are pointless. Better? No. Preference? Sure.

There's no doubt the YGM3 is great bang for the buck, though.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Traynors do have lower resale than their quality would suggest. Almost 0 brand recognition in the US that spills over here I suppose.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Comparing a YGM3 with a DRRI is like comparing a JTM45 with a Twin Reverb. The design is so different that sonic comparisons are pointless. Better? No. Preference? Sure.
> 
> There's no doubt the YGM3 is great bang for the buck, though.



But weren't the YGM3s originally meant as Traynor's answer to the DR?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

colchar said:


> But weren't the YGM3s originally meant as Traynor's answer to the DR?


Possibly. I don't recall. 

Just the fact that they are EL84-powered tells me they aren't a direct copy. I've never compared schematics - I know the DRRI has more preamp tubes but it's also 2 channels. I suspect the YGM was designed as a competitor, similar power and size, while not cloning the circuitry.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I suspect the YGM was designed as a competitor, similar power and size, while not cloning the circuitry.



That might be what I am remembering.

Others around here would have a better idea than I do.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

I used to have one, it had a great clean sound. I couldn’t get a dirty sound out of it that I liked, even with a tube screamer and a Es335 it wouldn’t go into feedback. 

I use a YGL2 now. If I knew more about modding, I would have kept it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Gene Machine said:


> I used to have one, it had a great clean sound. I couldn’t get a dirty sound out of it that I liked, even with a tube screamer and a Es335 it wouldn’t go into feedback.
> 
> I use a YGL2 now. If I knew more about modding, I would have kept it.



The older 2s and 3s were exactly the same, the 2s just didn't have reverb. The newer 2s are slightly different I believe.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

YGL 2 is Cathode biased
3 is not

I take the 2 over the 3- that's just my preference but no reverb

I think the YCV 40 was supposed to compete with the DRRI
Strangely- same issue- the overdrive is MEH... The clean channel cranked just sings!


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Not YGM2, YGL2 which is a newer el84 combo. Reverb, non tremolo.2 channels.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Gene Machine said:


> Not YGM2, YGL2 which is a newer el84 combo. Reverb, non tremolo.2 channels.


Ah yes - YGL1, YGL2, and YGM3 were the recent reissues. I was confused for a bit there.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Why come NAD thread with negative opinions of his new amp? Dick move. There are plenty of Traynor threads in which to offer opinions on the sound of their amps. 

@LaRSin Congrats on picking up a sweet amp. These have a great rep and I’ve heard a lot of good sounds coming out of them. I hope it brings you lots of enjoyment.


----------



## hotfoot_coconut (Jun 11, 2018)

jdto said:


> Why come NAD thread with negative opinions of his new amp? Dick move. There are plenty of Traynor threads in which to offer opinions on the sound of their amps.


Why be this sensitive? The world is full of mixed opinions... not everybody is going to be excited about or like the thing you like. That's just life.

I've been trying to get my hands on a YGM3 Reissue myself for a little while now, have played a couple other Traynor amps and they sound great!

For reference, are the current production models PCB instead of handwiring?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

hotfoot_coconut said:


> Why be this sensitive? The world is full of mixed opinions... not everybody is going to be excited about or like the thing you like. That's just life.
> 
> I've been trying to get my hands on a YGM3 Reissue myself for a little while now, have played a couple other Traynor amps and they sound great!
> 
> For reference, are the current production models PCB instead of handwiring?


Because it’s a dick move to rain on someone’s parade when they’re excited about a new amp. If you don’t like it, fine, don’t post in a NAD thread. There are multiple Traynor threads in which to voice your opinion. It’s rude.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

hotfoot_coconut said:


> Why be this sensitive? The world is full of mixed opinions... not everybody is going to be excited about or like the thing you like. That's just life.
> 
> I've been trying to get my hands on a YGM3 Reissue myself for a little while now, have played a couple other Traynor amps and they sound great!
> 
> For reference, are the current production models PCB instead of handwiring?



YGM3 reissues are hand wired, but they stopped making them a few years ago.

YGL1 & 2 are PCB unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

jdto said:


> Why come NAD thread with negative opinions of his new amp? Dick move. There are plenty of Traynor threads in which to offer opinions on the sound of their amps.


Well spoken by GC's very own grand dick /mouth piece of them all.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Distortion said:


> Well spoken by GC's very own grand dick /mouth piece of them all.


Love you, too


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Gene Machine said:


> Not YGM2, YGL2 which is a newer el84 combo. Reverb, non tremolo.2 channels.




I stand corrected. Youre right 
Got my M's and L's confused

But I dig Traynor - frankly no matter what it is


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I traded a YGM3 plus money for a DRRI. I have no regrets -- the Deluxe Reverb is just what I want. 

The YGM3 was very flexible sonically and could really grunt and howl and sing but I had trouble controlling it especially at high volumes. 

The DRRI is much less flexible tonally but just sounds pretty almost no matter what you do to it. I have a thing about pretty.


----------



## PTofTheNorth (Jan 27, 2010)

sillyak said:


> YGM3 reissues are hand wired, but they stopped making them a few years ago.
> 
> YGL1 & 2 are PCB unless I'm mistaken.


The YGM3 reissue is hand wired but instead of using an eyelet board it is hand wired on a PCB board. There are no connection traces on the board - the parts locations are printed on the PCB board.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have an original 1974 YGM3 that has been gone though by one of the best amp techs in the Detroit Michigan area.

One of the things that is immediately noticeable is how interactive that very simple appearing tone stack actually is. How so few knobs can be so variable and yet so sweet, is simply amazing, if you take the time to notice. The reverb and tremolo are amongst the most appealing that I have experienced, again, if you take the time to notice.

Likely the actual lack of exposure of the YGM3, to the assumed positive, highly opinionated, influence of the American gear aficionado, and their lack of keyboard reviews on the internet, is key to the lower price point. The world knows the continual hype of certain well known Fender models, that people in general follow, and back up their opinions on numerous forums, how great their gear is. Indeed that Fender gear is great; it is considered industry standard.

I used to think that I would never sell my YGM3, ever. It currently sits in my backline of closet amps that get half the use collectively, as my main three amps. I have more than a dozen; don't make me count them all, it gets me thinking about selling some off.

The '74 YGM3 is the open back version, built heavy, durable, as the old Traynor ways dictated. By todays standards, we want lighter, perhaps smaller, and a few more tricks out of an amp. The continual search for the perfect amp will always be alive.

All this being said, YGM3 amps are not one trick ponies. They are very sweet, clean amps, that commonly need a speaker change to make the difference, that most want to hear. It is in reality, a perfect amp in many, many, unassuming ways, if you take the time to understand what the minimalist array of knobs actually do.

I inquired with my tech about making the amp raunchier at lower volumes naturally, and was quickly told "Don't ruin a good amp like that!". So I have other amps for that way of low volume thinking.

As for the direct comparison to a Fender Deluxe Reverb, I think in side by side comparisons, the simpler, single Traynor can do pretty much the same thing, and if you take the time to notice, perhaps some things just a little bit sweeter. The naturally overdriven amp tone is a key variable in the like, don't like scenario, for either amp.

Enjoy your YGM3, it is great bang for the buck, and in many ways, the perfect amp.

My closet full of back line amps:


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I like the tremolo with a momentary footswitch for accenting half and whole notes. I like the thick clean sound it delivers with bare-finger picking. I like being able to also plug in a bass player for impromptu jamming.

I have never heard an amp tech acknowledge a similarity to a Deluxe Reverb. "Not even close," unquote.

The Fender Deluxe is a wonderful amp too.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

……………


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Tone Chaser said:


> I have an original 1974 YGM3 that has been gone though by one of the best amp techs in the Detroit Michigan area.
> 
> One of the things that is immediately noticeable is how interactive that very simple appearing tone stack actually is. How so few knobs can be so variable and yet so sweet, is simply amazing, if you take the time to notice. The reverb and tremolo are amongst the most appealing that I have experienced, again, if you take the time to notice.
> 
> ...


Cool, you need a area or room for that much gear out of the storage closet!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Fox Rox said:


> I owned a DRRI and a YGM-3 at the same time, and to me the YGM-3 sounded much better. And it wasn't even close.


I've had a YGM-3 and DRRI in sequence. Interesting though the YGM was, I'm utterly content with the DRRI. So there you go…


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> I've had a YGM-3 and DRRI in sequence. Interesting though the YGM was, I'm utterly content with the DRRI. So there you go…


not sure what your trying say , the YGM was what ??


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

LaRSin said:


> not sure what your trying say , the YGM was what ??


interesting


----------



## Sporque (Dec 25, 2011)

Tone Chaser said:


> I used to think that I would never sell my YGM3, ever. It currently sits in my backline of closet amps that get half the use collectively, as my main three amps. I have more than a dozen; don't make me count them all, it gets me thinking about selling some off.
> 
> My closet full of back line amps:
> View attachment 275870


So if this one sits in your closet, what amps do you actually prefer to play through?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Sporque said:


> So if this one sits in your closet, what amps do you actually prefer to play through?


I am stuck at home like most of you, but my wife has been home for two years now since her retirement.

Volume control has become a prime concern. I also have extensively done my due diligence with long term A/B comparison of every amp. I also have a pile of attenuators that have their place, but I prefer not needing one. Lighter weight and being able to add a reinforcement extension cab that makes me smile is a must.

The longest test run has been about two years with my FSR Fudge Brownie PRRI with a host of pedals, and my Mesa 5:25+ combo with a speaker change to a nicely broken in Jensen Neo, with, without pedals.

The Mesa has multiple personalities, features that make sense, and are highly effective, easy to use. It mimics a Fender Champ/Vibro Champ with a pedal, It does Princeton Reverb, it does a wide variety of tweakable drive settings on its own, and additional pedals just make it sweeter. 5, 15, and 25 watts, class A/ AB. Highly effective tonestack, highly effective master volume, additional Mesa EQ options, a built in boost, a great foot switch. Low volume play and tone is pretty damn good, louder it’s addictive, enhancement with pedals it’s a pro rig. Add the punchy Mesa widebody closedback C90 cab, and it’s all that is needed.

When I finally put the PRRI with the rest of the amps I used to use, I found myself gravitating towards it, with the favorite pedals. This combination can get really loud though. If I get to play loud, there are the Dr. Z Monza and Maz 18R combos. If I get to play insanely loud, the Ceriatone Expression Trainwreck clone gets the nod.

The 50 to 100 watts plus amps are now gone, with the exception of the big iron Garnet Session Man 212 combo. I have a pair of FDM Eminence speakers in it to reign in the volume.

There are more, but I am quite content with the Mesa or the PRRI.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Bringing this back, I am intrigued by this YGM-3 reissue. I really like my YCV-20 WR and think I want one of these amps to complete my sound.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

MarkM said:


> Bringing this back, I am intrigued by this YGM-3 reissue. I really like my YCV-20 WR and think I want one of these amps to complete my sound.


Played mine for an hour last night. I find the simplicity appealing, the amp kind of gets out of the way without needing a lot of knob twiddling. There are definitely worse ways to spend your money. I'm not really a tremolo fan, but this one is nice.


----------

